

Can’t Be A Solo Founder. Bullshit - tomse
http://e2open.org/you-cant-be-a-solo-founder/

======
noelwelsh
Assuming this in reaction to the Ryan Carson / Paul Graham thing, it's a
fantastic overreaction. Let's reiterate:

\- Some single founder companies are successful

\- Evidence/experience suggests companies with multiple founders are more
likely to be successful

\- Y Combinator does fund single founder companies

That's it folks. Nothing to see here except, presumably, someone trying to get
some traffic by positing a stance that PG doesn't actually hold.

~~~
pc86
It appears the author of the article is throwing a hissy fit because of this
comment and has deleted the article.

> _Bearing in mind, I’m the one who took the time to write a post, so I don’t
> have to tolerate bullshit comments._

Apparently disagreeing with him/her is something (s)he doesn't have to
tolerate.

------
jdevonport
I started out on my own and it was very tough to begin with, once you can hire
someone it really does help to have someone to talk through problems with.

Even though I started on my own I managed to get some part time mentor type
people to support me, without advice from some kind of objective outsider I
think it is exceedingly tough to make good decisions.

------
brudgers
_"There’s a plethora of reasons why a business can fail, or not get started."_

I am calling "strawman" on this.

There is a plethora of business models suitable for single founders.

Graham's position is that the data show that startups are not among them.

~~~
jacquesm
> Graham's position is that the data show that startups are not among them.

Actually I don't think that is his position. It is more that it is less likely
to succeed.

------
heymishy
you don't really address anything to do with being a solo-founder in your
article. sure your subject to external pressures like everyone, but the
benefits of having co-founders allows you different perspectives. It forces
you to challenge your own ideas and opinions, sometimes for good, some for
bad, but your questioning. The danger of doing it on your own is you can often
go un-challenged and unless your very disciplined it will be easy to go often
down a path that may not be the best direction

